
Nine lessons learned during my first year as a Data Scientist at J.P. Morgan - anonymous_ch
https://blog.usejournal.com/nine-lessons-learned-during-my-first-year-as-a-data-scientist-at-j-p-morgan-ceb2eb95577c
======
hello_world69
"I would argue that there is no true, universally accepted definition of a
Data Scientist — the job title is a victim of overuse with its meaning muddied
by a deluge of marketing hype and buzzword mania. I like to view myself as a
Problem Solver, where data is my language, data science is my toolkit, and
business results are my guiding force."

This is a great line

~~~
mlthoughts2018
“My boss, however, likes to view me as the person who can always remind him
how to change the x-axis tick labels in matplotlib.”

